# New Oracle Touch User - Question about dialing in.



## MG42Maniac (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

I've had my Oracle Touch now for a week. So far it's been a solid upgrade over my De'Longhi ECAM44.660.B. Coming from a fully automated B2C I'm struggling a bit to get this setup right.

A good friend of mine uses a De'Longhi La Specialista Maestro EC9665.M and his produces really nice coffee. We both use the same decent quality beans (Local cafe, medium roast espresso, freshly roasted). To get my machine close to his taste, I'm running it on Grind setting 8. I'm running a 30 second double shot. This is producing good coffee but I don't want to base mine entirely off of his machine, it was just a starting point.

I want to try and get better results so I'm tinkering again.

Just to clarify, I'm using a 22g dose, so should be looking at about a 2:1 double which is 88g out. Is this about right? I'm also trying to set the grind setting so that it produces this amount over 30 seconds with a 10 second infusion, is this all about right?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't want to cast aspersions on your maths but 2:1 would be 44g out 😉

Set a manual shot to 30 sec, Dose is always fixed to approx 22-24g (depending on your tamp fan)

Set grind to a point where you get ~50g out in 30 sec, taste and then either grind up or down depending on taste...


----------



## MG42Maniac (11 mo ago)

Ahh, I was thinking it was per shot so a double should be twice the amount. I'll aim for 50g over 30 seconds. From reading other threads, no one else seems to set their grind as low as mine so I was concerned I was doing something really wrong!

Thanks for your help


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Ignore pretty much everyone else's grind size; its all dependent on your machine. For example I'm currently grinding on 9 but if I changed the top burr then it could be much higher (25-29). Change one thing at a time and track your changes 😉


----------



## MG42Maniac (11 mo ago)

That's where the confusion is then, I assumed I could use other people's settings as a guide. I'll play with this over the next few days and see if I can get 50g over 30 seconds.


----------

